# Noise marine tactics



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Anyone know any decent tactics


----------



## Ravner298 (Jun 3, 2011)

Can't get too far into detail because I'm at work and on my phone, but nms are a flexible unit you can run in a variety of ways depending on what you need them to do. 

X5 with blastmaster- MSU config, good for backfield objective campers. Cheap unit. 

X6, 5 sonic blaster- midfield/horde clearer. Equally as cheap as the blastmaster unit with different positioning/target priority. 

X9, extra ccw, power weapon, doom Siren, mbombs. Objective contest unit/lord bodyguard/counter charge. 

And if you want to go bananas
10 nms, 2 blastmasters, 7 sonic blasters. Optional icon of excess/aegis defense line. Sit that up midfield and go crazy. 

Hope that gives you some insight on some common configurations. They're an extremely versatile unit.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

i run mine as a squad of 6 with CCWs DS & PW (sword) and ride in the rhino with Lucius & Sorcerer.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

It depends on your army. there are many ways as to employ them in a well rounded list.
Ravner298 has some good hints there.
I'll suggest you to check Mossy Toes tactica.
As for me I can tell you this:
-If I run Noise Marines , I run them as troops, with a slaanesh lord.
-I've found them really useful not for melee, but for range. Blastmaster is the only autowin weapon we have in the codex, imo. if you want to run a slaanesh army you should try to have a blastmaster per 500 pts. Last game I had against a footslogger Space wolf army I fielded Noise marines as troops in the following set-up:
_2 unit of 5 with Blastmaster on the flanks
_a 10 man unit with 2 blastmaster and icon of excess right in the middel of the field, infiltrated with huron.
They kicked ass. 

if you want to run the noise blaster unit, keep it cheap. 6 marines, 5 blasters and MAYBE a powersword or rhino(around 150 pts). And spam this unit. i'm usually against spam, but this set-up is perfect for target saturation and horde control VS orks, IG and eldar.

A nasty thing you can do is:

Lord of slaanesh
Brand of Skhal
Sigils of Corruption
lghtnclaw
Steed

Outflanking with

12 noise marines
Doom siren
2 blastmaster
5 sonic blaster
icon of excess

it's a crapload of points but trust me it will hurt everithing without a 2+ armour.


----------

